# Q & A with Aaron Singerman National IronMagLabs Spokesman



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2012)

*Q & A Aaron Singerman with National NPC Competitor
*












YouTube Video











*Aaron on Facebook*

*Iron Empire Radio*


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 8, 2012)

^ good stuff! When is the next radio show? That's a really good show.


----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Feb 8, 2012)

Big Aaron! Your the man! Mr pappa!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 8, 2012)

Leaving aside the kitchen what is your favorite stomach exercises. My goal is to build such big stomach muscles that regardless of some body fat they still show through.
Check my the last page of my log for most recent pics (yesterday)--log is in signature.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 8, 2012)

Great to see this aaron.

Question, what made you change from Bodybuilding to physique?


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 8, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^ good stuff! When is the next radio show? That's a really good show.




PJ and I record tonight! The new show will be available tomorrow evening.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 8, 2012)

Tadthedietcoach said:


> Big Aaron! Your the man! Mr pappa!




Thanks you, Tad!






YouTube Video


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 8, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Leaving aside the kitchen what is your favorite stomach exercises. My goal is to build such big stomach muscles that regardless of some body fat they still show through.
> Check my the last page of my log for most recent pics (yesterday)--log is in signature.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.




Heavy weights build abs... I don't train my directly at all.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 8, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Great to see this aaron.
> 
> Question, what made you change from Bodybuilding to physique?




I wanted to compete, and I felt like the new division could be molded into something really cool. I imagined more mainstream gladiator type physiques. No bodybuilder big, but definitely not model small. I figured I had the perfect physique for such a division. If the MPD had turned out as I hoped, I think I would have done very well... Instead, it's a division for Abercombie pretty boys with little to no muscle, and not much conditioning. I haven't abandoned all hope for the division, but it isn't looking good!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 8, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> I wanted to compete, and I felt like the new division could be molded into something really cool. I imagined more mainstream gladiator type physiques. No bodybuilder big, but definitely not model small. I figured I had the perfect physique for such a division. If the MPD had turned out as I hoped, I think I would have done very well... Instead, it's a division for Abercombie pretty boys with little to no muscle, and not much conditioning. I haven't abandoned all hope for the division, but it isn't looking good!


Ah that sucks. You thinking about going back to bodybuilding or still just stick with the MPD to see how it all pans out?


----------



## swollen (Feb 8, 2012)

Just want'd to chime in & say that this is great...can't really think of a question right now, but I know you'll be a big help!, to me & others..


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 9, 2012)

Congrats to you both on Baby Singerman! What an exciting time in your lives!

And welcome to Q & A!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 10, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Ah that sucks. You thinking about going back to bodybuilding or still just stick with the MPD to see how it all pans out?




I love bodybuilding.

When I look at the size and shape of my upper body all I can think about is: I wish I would have trained my legs harder and more consistently. I used to think I had bad genetics, but recently I'm starting to believe just the opposite. When Chris Aceto and Dave Palumbo tell you that you have GOOD genetics, you have to start believing it. 

That said, I trained legs a few times recently and already hurt my left knee... It swelled up bad after squatting. I should have known better than to go so heavy so early.

IF I can get my legs up to snuff, then I'll try my hand at BBing again. I seriously doubt they'll ever be the same size as my upper body (or I'd be in the 280-290 range), but if they aren't embarrassing, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 10, 2012)

swollen said:


> Just want'd to chime in & say that this is great...can't really think of a question right now, but I know you'll be a big help!, to me & others..




I'll do my best!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 10, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Congrats to you both on Baby Singerman! What an exciting time in your lives!
> 
> And welcome to Q & A!




Thank you, Tracy!


----------



## Saney (Feb 10, 2012)

I got a question for Aaron. Why is it when I send you Hearts ( <3 ) and E-Penis' ( 8----D ) Via Facebook that you never respond?

I demand to know whether your salivate or not.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 10, 2012)

Aaron I also slacked legs for years, now am paying the cost. Takes a lot of effort to get the legs up to par especially when your upper body is so much more built and strong. Keep at it I am sure you will make good gains.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 10, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I got a question for Aaron. Why is it when I send you Hearts ( <3 ) and E-Penis' ( 8----D ) Via Facebook that you never respond?
> 
> I demand to know whether your salivate or not.



I totally would, but my girlfriend only likes it when I respond to her <3 and 8-----D !


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 10, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> I totally would, but my girlfriend only likes it when I respond to her <3 and 8-----D !



I train regularly with Layne Norton (700lb+ squat raw) and Ben Pakulski (biggest wheels in the Ifbb), so if I cant grow legs training with them, I can't grow them at all!


----------



## Saney (Feb 10, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> I totally would, but my girlfriend only likes it when I respond to her <3 and 8-----D !



That's very biased of you Aaron. And as a Tranny, of the Cinnamon Ring Club, I find this offensive.

I deserve a shout out.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> That's very biased of you Aaron. And as a Tranny, of the Cinnamon Ring Club, I find this offensive.
> 
> I deserve a shout out.



u r gay.


----------



## bigrene (Feb 11, 2012)

Whats your split look like also how may sets do you do for major/smaller muscle groups, great physique.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 11, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> I train regularly with Layne Norton (700lb+ squat raw) and Ben Pakulski (biggest wheels in the Ifbb), so if I cant grow legs training with them, I can't grow them at all!


 
I like PAK.. Do you think he gets over looked on stage? His hams and calves are unreal.. I have always thought he gets a raw deal IMO-even though the upper body needs to be a tad fuller- I think he will get better..He's still young too..


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 11, 2012)

Prince said:


> u r gay.



Def gay. Gay shout out coming your way, Silverback!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 11, 2012)

bigrene said:


> Whats your split look like also how may sets do you do for major/smaller muscle groups, great physique.



Day 1- chest: 12-15 sets
2- back: 21 sets
3- legs & calves: 30 sets
4- off
5- delts: 12-15 sets
6- arms: 24 sets
7- off


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 11, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I like PAK.. Do you think he gets over looked on stage? His hams and calves are unreal.. I have always thought he gets a raw deal IMO-even though the upper body needs to be a tad fuller- I think he will get better..He's still young too..



I think he'll do very well this year. He leaves for LA tomorrow to get acclimated and relax. I'm expecting him top place top 3 at the FLEX Pro show... Maybe even win.

He is a year younger than me; 31.


----------



## Saney (Feb 11, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> Def gay. Gay shout out coming your way, Silverback!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 12, 2012)

What is the most cardio you will do or how much until it taps into muscle stores?


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 12, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> What is the most cardio you will do or how much until it taps into muscle stores?



45 minutes x2 a day... But I always do as little as possible. I'm a believer that most of your fat loss should come from diet. Cardio is like your secret weapon...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 12, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> 45 minutes x2 a day... But I always do as little as possible. I'm a believer that most of your fat loss should come from diet. Cardio is like your secret weapon...



You must be taking in a lot of calories then. How many?


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 12, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> You must be taking in a lot of calories then. How many?



Currently I'd say I'm eating around 6k/day... But I have days as low as 3,500, and some closer to 10k. 

When I was dieting I was around 3,000 for most of the diet. I lost a lb a day for the first 30 days. 

This is how I'm looking now:





258lbs


----------



## Saney (Feb 13, 2012)

Aaron, you just aren't Jacked or Tan enough..


Please send me all your Sponsored Placebos.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 13, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Aaron, you just aren't Jacked or Tan enough..
> 
> 
> Please send me all your Sponsored Placebos.



You can NEVER be too tanned or jacked enough! Lol


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 14, 2012)

Howdy
How long did you run Super DMZ for?


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 14, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> Howdy
> How long did you run Super DMZ for?



I ran it 4-6 weeks 4x in the last year.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 14, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> I ran it 4-6 weeks 4x in the last year.



Damn, that is a lot of superdrol!  Do you run test as well as a base?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 14, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> 45 minutes x2 a day... But I always do as little as possible. I'm a believer that most of your fat loss should come from diet. Cardio is like your secret weapon...



Interesting. I hate to be knit-picky, but how many times a week do you follow this?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## fatsopower (Feb 14, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> I ran it 4-6 weeks 4x in the last year.


 Thanks - I plan on starting a 4-6 week run of Super DMZ/Halo Extreme in about 10 days (truth is I first heard of this stuff from your vid and Corey C of Texas/Los Angeles told me that you actually used it and didn't just rep it!) Is it ok to ask what you use for pct?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 14, 2012)

SDMZ and Halo is a sick combo. Have fun brother.


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 14, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> SDMZ and Halo is a sick combo. Have fun brother.


 Thanks! I hope to run a log as soon as I get started.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 14, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Damn, that is a lot of superdrol!  Do you run test as well as a base?



I always stay on 200-400mg per week of test.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 14, 2012)

djlance said:


> Interesting. I hate to be knit-picky, but how many times a week do you follow this?



What part? When I'm dieting I stopped doing much cardio towards the end. At one point I was doing 45 x2 6 days a week.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 14, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> Thanks - I plan on starting a 4-6 week run of Super DMZ/Halo Extreme in about 10 days (truth is I first heard of this stuff from your vid and Corey C of Texas/Los Angeles told me that you actually used it and didn't just rep it!) Is it ok to ask what you use for pct?



That's awesome! Yeah... I really use all the IMLs products. 

It's ok to ask me anything! I didn't use PCT since I am on HRT. I never come completely off.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 14, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> Thanks! I hope to run a log as soon as I get started.



You are going to love it.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 15, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> At one point I was doing 45 x2 6 days a week



^^^That's what I wanted to know. I should have been more specific.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 15, 2012)

djlance said:


> ^^^That's what I wanted to know. I should have been more specific.



I do as little cardio as possible though. I'm a big believer in doing as much as you can with your diet first. At least for me, personally, I find that the more cardio I do, the weaker and smaller I become. I felt, in the long run, doing 30 minutes of cardio 5 days a week with a stricter diet worked far better than tons of cardio with more carbs.


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 16, 2012)

Is it true that all Jewish guys have small penises? If no, can you please provide us with photographic proof that this is false?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 16, 2012)

Good question, inquiring minds need to know. Its for science and stuff.


----------



## Saney (Feb 16, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> I always stay on 200-400mg per week of test.



Never thought I'd see you admit to that


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 16, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Is it true that all Jewish guys have small penises? If no, can you please provide us with photographic proof that this is false?



I'll direct Darielle to this question... Let's just say, I'm an usual Jew in every sense! 


(btw, PJ has actually seen (and wanted to taste) my penis at a show...)


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 16, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Is it true that all Jewish guys have small penises? If no, can you please provide us with photographic proof that this is false?



Ron Jeremy. GICH.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 16, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> That's awesome! Yeah... I really use all the IMLs products.
> 
> It's ok to ask me anything! I didn't use PCT since I am on HRT. I never come completely off.



Are you on HRT by personal choice or because of age and other reasons?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 16, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> What part? When I'm dieting I stopped doing much cardio towards the end. At one point I was doing 45 x2 6 days a week.



What types of cardio and how fast?


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 16, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Are you on HRT by personal choice or because of age and other reasons?



Personal choice. At 30+ it's all down hill hormone wise.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 16, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> What types of cardio and how fast?



I had been doing only stead state cardio... Low intensity long duration cardio. Next time I'll be using HIIT cardio.


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2012)

Aaron, Listening to your show and loved the part about fat chicks. I used to be a Fat Girl Connoisseur in my day. I can't wait to hear who goes on your show about that


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 17, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Aaron, Listening to your show and loved the part about fat chicks. I used to be a Fat Girl Connoisseur in my day. I can't wait to hear who goes on your show about that



Thanks Brotha! There are some true Chubby Chasers out there, and PJ and I want to hear from them!


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2012)

I have my own sick reasons for chasing fat girls even tho I can pull hot girls.. My friends love those stories


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 18, 2012)

I hope everyone listens to PJ BRAUN and my show, IRON EMPIRE RADIO. I'm confidant you all will enjoy it!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2012)

Iron Empire Radio - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 19, 2012)

I was sent a email today asking what my thought are on T3 while dieting... I decided to answer it here:

T3 is very powerful, and can be potentially dangerous... Not just that it can cause you to burn off muscle, but in the fact that it can potentially shut off natural thyroid production if abused. Everyone is different, and just because BBer X can take 100mcg without any issues doesn't mean BBer Y can do the same with the same results. 

I use T3 as little as possible and wait till the last possible chance to use it. Usually in the last few weeks before the show... If you wait that long, generally, you don't have to go very high with the dosages. I have seen many people go as high as 200mcg/day, but I have never used more than 75mcg/day, and that was for an extremely short period. I suggest using no more than that, and moving up (and down) in 12.5 mcg doses.


----------



## zachdg (Feb 21, 2012)

Jewbacca, pretty common question by still curious, what was the heaviest cycle you've ran? Did you enjoy it, regret it now in hindsight? Thanks broheim.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 21, 2012)

zachdg said:


> Jewbacca, pretty common question by still curious, what was the heaviest cycle you've ran? Did you enjoy it, regret it now in hindsight? Thanks broheim.



The heaviest cycle I ever did went something like this:

1250mg week of test
800mg week of deca
50mg per day of dbol

It actually wasn't as productive as you might think. I didn't eat enough, train hard enough, and I definitely wasn't sleeping enough. I also didn't take a AI... Plus it was a stressful period in my life. I don't regret it, but I'd never do it again. I have actually made better more quality gains on just test and IMLs products! I think state of mind and stress levels are extremely important for gains... For me at least.


----------



## Saney (Feb 22, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> I have actually made better more quality gains on just test and IMLs products! I think state of mind and stress levels are extremely important for gains... For me at least.



I must agree 100%

I ran a couple crazy cycles and gained more on just 750 Test and Halo-For-Her (Tranny in the works)


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is pic from a few days ago. This is my biggest ever. 260 lbs:







I'm going to do a challenge video for PJ in a day or two... An ARM challenge... Mine are taping in at over 20"... I'll save the real # for the video!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 25, 2012)

Impressive,
what is your rep ranges for weight? Are you a heavy weight low rep kind of guy, medium, or light weight. Aside from when you are showing off throwing 150 pound dumbells up.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 26, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Impressive,
> what is your rep ranges for weight? Are you a heavy weight low rep kind of guy, medium, or light weight. Aside from when you are showing off throwing 150 pound dumbells up.



I'm mostly a 8-10 range guy. On some body parts, like arms, I go up to 20.


----------



## bmgrajeda (Feb 26, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> Here is pic from a few days ago. This is my biggest ever. 260 lbs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! I like your videos bro! You motivate me! Congrats on the little one coming soon! I love Iron Empire Radio too. I stream it at work, and blast it in the shop, and the other mechanics are like, " what the fuck are you listening too?" But after a few minutes they are laughing too! You and PJ Braun are doing good things. Keep up the good work.


----------



## swollen (Feb 26, 2012)

Lookin' good in that pic Jew! & Big too!!  Can't wait to see that arm challenge video. 

Could you give us your arm workout?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> I'm going to do a challenge video for PJ in a day or two... An ARM challenge... Mine are taping in at over 20"... I'll save the real # for the video!



this should be good!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 26, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> Here is pic from a few days ago. This is my biggest ever. 260 lbs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking THICK!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2012)

*this pic is bad ass:*


----------



## Saney (Feb 26, 2012)

You used to be the big, right Prince? (PJ Bruan)


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> You used to be the big, right Prince? (PJ Bruan)



yeah right, I don't have the genetics to be that big. lol


----------



## Saney (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## zachdg (Feb 26, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> The heaviest cycle I ever did went something like this:
> 
> 1250mg week of test
> 800mg week of deca
> ...


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 26, 2012)

bmgrajeda said:


> LOL! I like your videos bro! You motivate me! Congrats on the little one coming soon! I love Iron Empire Radio too. I stream it at work, and blast it in the shop, and the other mechanics are like, " what the fuck are you listening too?" But after a few minutes they are laughing too! You and PJ Braun are doing good things. Keep up the good work.



Thank you so much! I love to hear we entertain or motivate people. That's the best thing about what I do. Making a difference... Small or large.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 26, 2012)

swollen said:


> Lookin' good in that pic Jew! & Big too!!  Can't wait to see that arm challenge video.
> 
> Could you give us your arm workout?



I don't use crazy heavy weight. I do only 1 exercise for both bis and tris, heavy. 

I like alt. dumbbell curls and skull crushers.

I start with tris since they are not as developed as my bis. I usually do 4 exercises and 3 sets per exercise for both bis and tris. I do a lot of cable exercises, and I don't take more than minute between sets... Except on the first heavy exercises. The heaviest I go is 80lbs dumbbells and 175lbs on a ez curls bar.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 26, 2012)

Prince said:


> this should be good!



It's coming!  will PJ have the BALLS to tape up those pythons. It's about to be put up of shut up time, Pee Gay.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 26, 2012)

zachdg said:


> Aaron Singerman said:
> 
> 
> > The heaviest cycle I ever did went something like this:
> ...


----------



## zachdg (Feb 26, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> zachdg said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't use AIs at all at first... Back then I only had access to nolvadex, and I was scared it would hurt my gains.
> ...


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 27, 2012)

zachdg said:


> Aaron Singerman said:
> 
> 
> > How much was that surgery?
> ...


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 27, 2012)

What is the biggest, or among the biggest, struggles to get into the competitive scene. I want to break in over the next year or two. Right now I think the only thing holding me back is money and access to enough food. But, to get into the scene, to get sponsors, etc, what are some of the barriers you had to overcome.


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> zachdg said:
> 
> 
> > $4500
> ...


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 27, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> What is the biggest, or among the biggest, struggles to get into the competitive scene. I want to break in over the next year or two. Right now I think the only thing holding me back is money and access to enough food. But, to get into the scene, to get sponsors, etc, what are some of the barriers you had to overcome.



As far as struggle to actually compete, I didn't have many. My biggest struggle was to DECIDE to compete. Once I made that decision, everything else wasn't that big a deal. My situation is different that most, though. I never hoped that competing would do anything for me other than give me a goal and provide me with some content to talk about on the radio, write about, and make videos for. That initial decision led me to IronMagLabs, and Rob and Gina.

As far as getting a sponsor, I can give you some advice: Unless we are talking about a g4p sponsor, then you need to show a company what you can do for THEM... If you can do enough to make paying you, or providing you with supplements, worth while... you gotta shot. If you have nothing to offer, other than your image (and you aren't Jay Cutler), your chances of landing a decent sponsor are almost nil. Make it make financial sense for a company to hire you on, and they will.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 27, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I need 4500$ !!!!




Webcam?


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> Webcam?



Yea, I conned my grandmother out of 100$ for this new HD Webcam. So i'm g2g


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 27, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Yea, I conned my grandmother out of 100$ for this new HD Webcam. So i'm g2g



Nice! See if you can get $4500 for a life saving procedure to remove your bitch tits.


----------



## Saney (Feb 28, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> Nice! See if you can get $4500 for a life saving procedure to remove your bitch tits.



Trust me bro, even tho i'm a fat hairy bastard, gay men still contact me via Muscle Bear websites, and offer me some decent coin to smack my meat bro.

Just sayin


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 28, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Trust me bro, even tho i'm a fat hairy bastard, gay men still contact me via Muscle Bear websites, and offer me some decent coin to smack my meat bro.
> 
> Just sayin



Well then, im going to give you a tip that'll really get your business popping. Just write somewhere on your profile: former lover of PJ BRAUN. That's guarenteed to spark the gays interest.


----------



## Saney (Feb 28, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> Well then, im going to give you a tip that'll really get your business popping. Just write somewhere on your profile: former lover of PJ BRAUN. That's guarenteed to spark the gays interest.



If his boyfriend won't mind then sure


----------



## swollen (Feb 29, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> I don't use crazy heavy weight. I do only 1 exercise for both bis and tris, heavy.
> 
> I like alt. dumbbell curls and skull crushers.
> 
> I start with tris since they are not as developed as my bis. I usually do 4 exercises and 3 sets per exercise for both bis and tris. I do a lot of cable exercises, and I don't take more than minute between sets... Except on the first heavy exercises. The heaviest I go is 80lbs dumbbells and 175lbs on a ez curls bar.



Thanks. 
And conGratz on your girl say'n "yes"!
Happy for you both, brah...


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 29, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Feb 29, 2012)

Aaron, i think your Fiance' hates me


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 29, 2012)

swollen said:


> Thanks.
> And conGratz on your girl say'n "yes"!
> Happy for you both, brah...



Thanks Bro!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 29, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Aaron, i think your Fiance' hates me



I can't believe that!


----------



## Saney (Feb 29, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> I can't believe that!



lol check that post on your Facebook


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 29, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> YouTube Video


That's awesome!


----------



## swollen (Feb 29, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> That's awesome!



x2! Very cool bro! Major style points, lol


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 29, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> That's awesome!




I will admit: I am pretty proud of myself. Her reaction was priceless. She was so surprised and moved. It was great. I'll always remember it.


----------



## Saney (Mar 1, 2012)

What came first, the baby or the Ring?


----------



## Doogsy (Mar 1, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> I was sent a email today asking what my thought are on T3 while dieting... I decided to answer it here:
> 
> T3 is very powerful, and can be potentially dangerous... Not just that it can cause you to burn off muscle, but in the fact that it can potentially shut off natural thyroid production if abused. Everyone is different, and just because BBer X can take 100mcg without any issues doesn't mean BBer Y can do the same with the same results.
> 
> I use T3 as little as possible and wait till the last possible chance to use it. Usually in the last few weeks before the show... If you wait that long, generally, you don't have to go very high with the dosages. I have seen many people go as high as 200mcg/day, but I have never used more than 75mcg/day, and that was for an extremely short period. I suggest using no more than that, and moving up (and down) in 12.5 mcg doses.



Hey Aaron, just wondered what you thought about using T3 to increase protein synthesis on a bulking cycle (including AAS). Ive read most people feel that 4weeks on/ 4 weeks off at 50mcg/day is beneficial to their gains.

Thanks man!


----------



## bmgrajeda (Mar 6, 2012)

Jewbacca, what's up bro?
                                   I was wondering if you could post a sample of your typical day of eating while you were preparing for your contest?


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Mar 7, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> What came first, the baby or the Ring?



The baby. Nothing about my life is traditional!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Mar 7, 2012)

Doogsy said:


> Hey Aaron, just wondered what you thought about using T3 to increase protein synthesis on a bulking cycle (including AAS). Ive read most people feel that 4weeks on/ 4 weeks off at 50mcg/day is beneficial to their gains.
> 
> Thanks man!



I have done just that before. Even at 25-37.5mcg, I found it effective. I do regular bloodwork and my levels always bounced back into the norm after using t3. That said, I would taper off the t3, and some people have more problems that other with their thyroid. Even went dieting I rarely recommend much over 50mcg.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Mar 7, 2012)

bmgrajeda said:


> Jewbacca, what's up bro?
> I was wondering if you could post a sample of your typical day of eating while you were preparing for your contest?



Meal 1-
12 egg whites
2 packs of grits (50g carbs)

Meal 2- 
10 oz ground turkey
1 pack of grits

Meal 3- post workout
3 scoops of whey

Meal 4-
10 oz ground beef
1 pack of grits
Veggies

Meal 5- 
10 oz steak
Salad
Veggies

Meal 6-
3 scoops of whey


That's basically it. I cycled carbs some... But that's around my baseline day. Pretty hungry all the time.


----------



## bmgrajeda (Mar 7, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> Meal 1-
> 12 egg whites
> 2 packs of grits (50g carbs)
> 
> ...


 

Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 8, 2012)

What are you thoughts on dbol run at longer time periods then the 4 weeks most poeple like to run them at now? Say something along the lines of 30mg's a day for roughly 10 weeks?


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Mar 8, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> What are you thoughts on dbol run at longer time periods then the 4 weeks most poeple like to run them at now? Say something along the lines of 30mg's a day for roughly 10 weeks?



Only dbol? I honestly prefer super DMZ over dbol.

The liver is an amazing organ. It regenerates very quickly. I personally know someone who took several Anadrols a day for years... He stopped a few years ago, and his bloodwork now is completely normal.


----------



## Saney (Mar 8, 2012)

Be Happy for me Aaron! I won the The Journal Contest for February!

Blog 6 February Winner! - YouTube


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 8, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> Only dbol? I honestly prefer super DMZ over dbol.
> 
> The liver is an amazing organ. It regenerates very quickly. I personally know someone who took several Anadrols a day for years... He stopped a few years ago, and his bloodwork now is completely normal.


no, test will be ran along with it. i was just talking about the oral fact. i know some serious BB who say its fine just make sure to get tests, i just like hearing multple opinions


----------



## juiceball44 (Mar 8, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> Meal 1-
> 12 egg whites
> 2 packs of grits (50g carbs)
> 
> ...



Are those 10oz serving of meat weighed cooked or before cooking? Also how much would it change in the off season?

Also any reason for the whey before bed?

Thanks bro


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Mar 9, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Be Happy for me Aaron! I won the The Journal Contest for February!
> 
> Blog 6 February Winner! - YouTube



Nicely done, sir!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Mar 9, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> no, test will be ran along with it. i was just talking about the oral fact. i know some serious BB who say its fine just make sure to get tests, i just like hearing multple opinions



Good. You should always run test as a base.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Mar 9, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> Are those 10oz serving of meat weighed cooked or before cooking? Also how much would it change in the off season?
> 
> Also any reason for the whey before bed?
> 
> Thanks bro



That is before cooking. 

I eat whatever I want in the offseason... And I mean whatever!

Whey probably isn't the best protein to eat before bed because it digests so quickly. I used to do cottage cheese, which has casein in it. Or you could add fats to the protein to slow digestion... Such as natural peanut butter or a healthy oil... Mac or olive or something similar.


----------



## Doogsy (Mar 9, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> Only dbol? I honestly prefer super DMZ over dbol.
> 
> The liver is an amazing organ. It regenerates very quickly. I personally know someone who took several Anadrols a day for years... He stopped a few years ago, and his bloodwork now is completely normal.



Jimmy the Bull by any chance? lol


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Mar 9, 2012)

Doogsy said:


> Jimmy the Bull by any chance? lol



Jimmy did do a lot of anadrol.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 10, 2012)

Can you discuss how you broke into the fitness industry.

I am graduating soon and have strong interest in fitness and have a strong sales back ground. Trying to get my foot in the door. Trying to get into bodybuilding, and am looking to be a tech / sales rep for fitness equipment and as I develop more I would like to start getting into bodybuilding shows, modeling for equipment etc. 

I am no slouch now, physically, but am not "cut up". I have a very bulky, but solid, look to me (5'4 @ 205lbs, very little visible fat (but high bf% i am sure). Anyway, am looking for some words of inspiration, some tips, etc for getting into the industry. I have posted once before and my thread was overlooked.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Mar 10, 2012)

Pj, Amber (his gf), and I at Gold's Venice:












Pj, Flower, and I:


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Mar 11, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Can you discuss how you broke into the fitness industry.
> 
> I am graduating soon and have strong interest in fitness and have a strong sales back ground. Trying to get my foot in the door. Trying to get into bodybuilding, and am looking to be a tech / sales rep for fitness equipment and as I develop more I would like to start getting into bodybuilding shows, modeling for equipment etc.
> 
> I am no slouch now, physically, but am not "cut up". I have a very bulky, but solid, look to me (5'4 @ 205lbs, very little visible fat (but high bf% i am sure). Anyway, am looking for some words of inspiration, some tips, etc for getting into the industry. I have posted once before and my thread was overlooked.



When I have a few minutes, I'll answer this question. It requires a more thorough answer.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks !


----------



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> When I have a few minutes, I'll answer this question. It requires a more thorough answer.



I am interested to hear this as well.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 12, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


>



Aaron lookin like a *BEEEEEEAAAST* in dis pic!


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Mar 13, 2012)

Aaron your looking HUGE! What's your currently cycle? How'd you can so much size? I've never seen you so large at a low BF level!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 14, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 15, 2012)

I can't get over the Wiggles song in the beginning.. My 2 year old did a dead sprint to the computer to watch.  LOL


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## squigader (Mar 16, 2012)

Prince said:


> YouTube Video



Love that market... Would love to live there for a couple months and enjoy all that amazing stuff


----------



## squigader (Mar 16, 2012)

Prince said:


> YouTube Video



Would love to try that kangaroo steak... What brought you to Australia again? My business travels have taken me a lot of places, but that's one that  I haven't been able to go to, unfortunately!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Mar 21, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Can you discuss how you broke into the fitness industry.
> 
> I am graduating soon and have strong interest in fitness and have a strong sales back ground. Trying to get my foot in the door. Trying to get into bodybuilding, and am looking to be a tech / sales rep for fitness equipment and as I develop more I would like to start getting into bodybuilding shows, modeling for equipment etc.
> 
> I am no slouch now, physically, but am not "cut up". I have a very bulky, but solid, look to me (5'4 @ 205lbs, very little visible fat (but high bf% i am sure). Anyway, am looking for some words of inspiration, some tips, etc for getting into the industry. I have posted once before and my thread was overlooked.




I knew I wanted to be in bodybuilding, I just didn't know in what part of it. I knew I would never be an IFBB pro bodybuilder. Instead, I did whatever I could. At the time that was post on the boards. Mostly on MD.com. I spend all my free time posting, reading, and listening to the radio shows. i totally immersed myself in it. It's all I thought about. One of the things I also did was write a weekly review of my favorite radio shows and send those reviews to the hosts. One of those was Carl Lanore, of Super Human Radio. He liked what I wrote and actually asked for my number to call me. I can't tell you how excited I was to talk to Carl that first time. I felt like it was the beginning of something big. I had no idea how that one conversation would end up changing my life. I went on to do 100 shows with Carl as the Co-Host of OFF TOPIC Radio... We recorded almost 300 hours of very popular, edgy, and often controversial radio. When that ended, it led to Dave Palumbo offering me the job to replace John Romano who had just left RxMuscle. That turned into my own radio show on Rx, ACCESS BODYBUILDING. I still co-host a portion of Heavy Muscle Radio with Dave. My time with Dave and Rx has led to many other opportunities, such as me meeting up with Prince (Rob) and Gena at IronMagLabs. Our union has been fantastic, and allowed me to join forces with products and people I really believe in. I find that doing business with people I like and enjoy makes work less like work and more like fun... And that brings me to Iron Empire Radio with my best buddy, PJ BRAUN. I think everything we do together, we seem to do better. That's the reason I wanted to do Iron Empire Radio with him, and why I helped facilitate him coming on-board with IronMagLabs. 

I'm a big believer in the power of thought... of the mind. If you think about something all the time... If you literally immerse yourself in something, whether it's bodybuilding, a hobby, a sport, really anything, your thoughts will make that passion a reality. Sounds silly, but I believe it. If you want to be in the bodybuilding industry in one form or another, BE ABOUT IT. If you want anything that bad, you will manifest it. Above all, stay positive, and never take "no" for an answer.

Two other tips that have helped me tremendously:

1- Go to shows. As many shows as you can. Be seen by people. Let people put a face to a name...

#1 connects to #2... when you are at shows MEET PEOPLE. 

2- Make friends, and foster relationships. I have 1000+ #s in my contact list. I contact many of them regularly, some of them rarely... But none of them never. In other words, I keep up some sort of a friendship... If I don't hear from someone for a while, I check in on them. For some people, this wouold be difficult, for me it comes natural. Regardless, it's important to stay connected. 

Here is one I have learned for myself:

The internet is GREAT FREE ADVERTISING. If it weren't for the internet, I would be no where. I have rarely been in a magazine... Only a few things I have ever been published on paper... Yet if you google me, thousand and thousands of articles, videos, and pictures come up. Anyone can do that to a great extent. Get out there and be available... Start with posting using your real name. I never used a fake name or alias. Never. I always wanted people to see my name and remember it. No one will ever pay SwoleGuns69 to do anything.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Mar 21, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Aaron lookin like a *BEEEEEEAAAST* in dis pic!



Thanks Curt... I just started back on some Super DMZ and Halo Extreme... You can definitely tell!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Mar 21, 2012)

Buckeye Fan said:


> Aaron your looking HUGE! What's your currently cycle? How'd you can so much size? I've never seen you so large at a low BF level!



I've had a very good offseason. I was starving myself for MPD. 

I get prescribed test from a doctor... 200mg/week right now. In that picture I had only 1 week ago been sick after the Arnold. I decided when the sickness subsided to bump back up the Super DMZ and Halo Extreme.... They kicked in pretty fast and I was around 260 in that picture. Arms ALMOST PJ's size!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Mar 21, 2012)

squigader said:


> Would love to try that kangaroo steak... What brought you to Australia again? My business travels have taken me a lot of places, but that's one that  I haven't been able to go to, unfortunately!




I was there to cover the IFBB Australain Grand Prix for RxMuscle. It was an amazing time, and I was AMAZED how many people there asked me about IronMagLabs... I'm confidant if we had a distributor in Australia, IMLs would be the biggest thing Down Under.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Mar 21, 2012)

BTW- Kangeroo tastes surprisingly good!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> BTW- Kangeroo tastes surprisingly good!



I did not even realize they ate them? lol


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Mar 22, 2012)

Prince said:


> I did not even realize they ate them? lol



Watch Day 1 in Australia video! I go grocery shopping... All sorts of Kangeroo meats... Pretty tasty too.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you for the response.

I am trying to make it in the bodybuilding scene, but that takes time. Until then I am doing exactly what you did. Being on the forum, interacting with people, showing my lifting abilities, strategies, thoughts, etc. 

Thanks for the response. I hope one day that more doors become opened for me, give it time and until then I am just going to keep doing what I enjoy doing...


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## bmgrajeda (Apr 2, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


>



LMAO!! Nice video! My 4 year old son ran to the computer and said, " Look at the HULKS daddy!" HA HA HA!!!

Keep up the good work. I look foward to more videos, and more Iron Empire Radio!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 2, 2012)

bmgrajeda said:


> LMAO!! Nice video! My 4 year old son ran to the computer and said, " Look at the HULKS daddy!" HA HA HA!!!
> 
> Keep up the good work. I look foward to more videos, and more Iron Empire Radio!



Lmao! 

Thanks, Bud!


----------



## Sloh (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Aaron, 

Just curious at what age did you start using gear? Your progress has been pretty amazing


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 3, 2012)

Sloh said:


> Hey Aaron,
> 
> Just curious at what age did you start using gear? Your progress has been pretty amazing



The first time I used gear I was 17. Far, far, far too young. 

I have been making very good consistent gains in the last few years.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Buckeye Fan (Apr 4, 2012)

My only complaint is I wish Iron Empire Radio was more than once a week!!!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 4, 2012)

Buckeye Fan said:


> My only complaint is I wish Iron Empire Radio was more than once a week!!!




That's awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Apr 8, 2012)

What size are those GASP shorts in the pic with PJ and Amber? I know weird question but I want a pair and have to order them online, not sure whether to get L or XL. Thanks


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Do you using insulin? if so whats your protocol?


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 14, 2012)

Buckeye Fan said:


> What size are those GASP shorts in the pic with PJ and Amber? I know weird question but I want a pair and have to order them online, not sure whether to get L or XL. Thanks



I have both colors. Awesome shorts.

Size Large.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 14, 2012)

IAMLEGEND1 said:


> Do you using insulin? if so whats your protocol?



I have experimented with it, but no, I don't use it.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 15, 2012)

Aaron,  Why is PJ so scared to measure his biceps?


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 15, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Aaron,  Why is PJ so scared to measure his biceps?



That's a good question. I guess he's a PUSSY.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 15, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> That's a good question. I guess he's a PUSSY.



That's what I thought.  Just wanted to gather more opinions before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Apr 16, 2012)

Will Melanotan II work well for someone who is borderline ginger (fair complection, burns in the sun) what dosing would u recommend?


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 16, 2012)

Buckeye Fan said:


> Will Melanotan II work well for someone who is borderline ginger (fair complection, burns in the sun) what dosing would u recommend?



Yes. Absolutely. I prefer the protocol of .5mg per day till you reach your desired level of color. After that .5mg once a week is fine.

I suggest tanning with the first few, and at least once every other week there on out.

Note: cover your face when you tan when you are doing your maintenance tanning, or else your face will get too tan.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 26, 2012)

Come on people. Where are the questions at!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 26, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> Come on people. Where are the questions at!



This may have been asked already.. but what does your macro breakdown look like when bulking?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey bro, I'm currently on Test/Tren/Dbol/Insulin. When I finish my insulin cycle I want to get on T3 right away, and Clenbuterol too. 
After insulin I will be on Test and 3 more weeks of Tren E. What's your opinion on dosage and duration? Diet would be super clean of course. Want to shed fat obviously. And what's your thoughts on T3 in general, some favorite protocol etc. Thanks!


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 26, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> Come on people. Where are the questions at!





Here you go - can you suggest a strength cycle that wont bloat me or raise blood pressure at all (for someone who's very susceptible to both)?


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Apr 26, 2012)

What are your thoughts on equipoise for mass?


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 26, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> This may have been asked already.. but what does your macro breakdown look like when bulking?



When I am bulking I eat whatever I want. I only monitor protein intake. 50g per meal is my goal.


----------



## aidenkail (Apr 27, 2012)

Night_Wolf said:


> Hey bro, I'm currently on Test/Tren/Dbol/Insulin. When I finish my insulin cycle I want to get on T3 right away, and Clenbuterol too.
> After insulin I will be on Test and 3 more weeks of Tren E. What's your opinion on dosage and duration? Diet would be super clean of course. Want to shed fat obviously. And what's your thoughts on T3 in general, some favorite protocol etc. Thanks!




im stealing aarons thread for a split second...

this is gunna depend on your t3 dose and are you planning on taking t4 as well?   t4 will convert into t3  imo  i like to take 75mg of t4 in the morning and (1) armour tablet before bed (t4 and a little bit of t3)   if your diet is as clean as you claim then you wont need a huge amount of t3 and you will like to smooth increase of energy of the t4, let your tren do its job


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 27, 2012)

Aaron, when you diet down do you count protein from incomplete sources such as your oatmeal and other carbs or do you just base protein intake off of complete sources and just count the incomplete sources as "extra"


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 27, 2012)

Aaron, Can we expect to see a response video to Braun's response video?


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Have you tried IM Nitro4?


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 29, 2012)

Night_Wolf said:


> Hey bro, I'm currently on Test/Tren/Dbol/Insulin. When I finish my insulin cycle I want to get on T3 right away, and Clenbuterol too.
> After insulin I will be on Test and 3 more weeks of Tren E. What's your opinion on dosage and duration? Diet would be super clean of course. Want to shed fat obviously. And what's your thoughts on T3 in general, some favorite protocol etc. Thanks!



Dosage on the whole thing? For all the compounds?

T3 is overused (dosage wise) in my opinion. It is very easy to burn muscle with high doses of t3... and if you are dieting for a show with high doses expect to flatten way out, quick. I would start with 25mcg and go up by 12.5mcg up to a max of 62.5mcg...


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 29, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> Here you go - can you suggest a strength cycle that wont bloat me or raise blood pressure at all (for someone who's very susceptible to both)?



Strength cycles usually include heavy androgens which will raise your blood pressure and cause water retention... Both of which you want to avoid. SO, I suggest primobolon and deca. Not a typical strength cycle, but it will work in-conjunction with the right training and plenty of food. Especially, if you have very little prior juice usage.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 29, 2012)

aidenkail said:


> im stealing aarons thread for a split second...
> 
> this is gunna depend on your t3 dose and are you planning on taking t4 as well?   t4 will convert into t3  imo  i like to take 75mg of t4 in the morning and (1) armour tablet before bed (t4 and a little bit of t3)   if your diet is as clean as you claim then you wont need a huge amount of t3 and you will like to smooth increase of energy of the t4, let your tren do its job



Dave thinks Armour Thyroid sucks. I am currently trying for the first time on my "Wedding Diet". I'll tell you what I think of it in a few weeks.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 29, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> Aaron, when you diet down do you count protein from incomplete sources such as your oatmeal and other carbs or do you just base protein intake off of complete sources and just count the incomplete sources as "extra"



No, I don't count oatmeal or trace proteins from carb sources as part of my protein requirement.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 29, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Aaron, Can we expect to see a response video to Braun's response video?



A response video to respond to PJ response video? No, I think we are done with that one! Lol. That said, in 7 weeks PJ will be dieted down to his smallest... So, that may be an opportune time to challenge him to measure the guns again!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 29, 2012)

IAMLEGEND1 said:


> Have you tried IM Nitro4?



Yes, I have. I have used it on and off since I joined up with IMLs. It works. It's not as dramatic as Jack3d or something, because it has no stimulants, but it gives you a pronounced pump that exceeds what you'd normally get.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 30, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> Dosage on the whole thing? For all the compounds?
> 
> T3 is overused (dosage wise) in my opinion. It is very easy to burn muscle with high doses of t3... and if you are dieting for a show with high doses expect to flatten way out, quick. I would start with 25mcg and go up by 12.5mcg up to a max of 62.5mcg...



When I get on T3 I will be for 3 more weeks on 750mg Test E and 400mg Tren E and after that only on 500mg Test E while I'm cutting. I was thinking of using 50mcg max, starting at 25mcg like you said. How long do you like to use T3? I could possibly get a photo shoot later in the summer so I want to cut up nicely. Any other tips on T3?

Oh, and I will run Clen at 100-120mcg for 6 weeks starting with T3, with some ketotifen before bed. I handle Clen very good.

One more thing, what would be best exercises to thicken up middle and upper back? I have wide lats, but need to fill up a little on middle back. I was thinking T bar rows, barbell rows? I now rarely do deadlifts cuz of my lower back problems. 

Thanks bro!!


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Apr 30, 2012)

What has been the craiziest cycle youve run, what were your gains like?


----------



## BP2000 (Apr 30, 2012)

what do you think of natural bodybuilder's?


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 2, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> what do you think of natural bodybuilder's?



In a way I admire them, as they are definitely taking the slower harder route. On the other hand, it's hard for me to understand that mentality.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 2, 2012)

IAMLEGEND1 said:


> What has been the craiziest cycle youve run, what were your gains like?



I was never a big fan of IM injections so I've always limited myself to around 3ccs eod, at most. I've done that with about 100mg/ day of an oral... Or several Orals equaling approx 100mg. I would actually say when I was doing that I got worse results than I do now with a small fraction of that. The reason is my training, eating, and recuperation have evolved.


----------



## msumuscle (May 2, 2012)

Aaron, do you use HCG along with your TRT?  If so, what is your protocol?  Do you think HCG should be used year round while on TRT?


----------



## aidenkail (May 6, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> Dave thinks Armour Thyroid sucks. I am currently trying for the first time on my "Wedding Diet". I'll tell you what I think of it in a few weeks.



i agree its not my favorite, i like to use synthroid in either 50mcg or 75mcg  i personal prefer 50mcg  but either way


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 8, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> Aaron, do you use HCG along with your TRT?  If so, what is your protocol?  Do you think HCG should be used year round while on TRT?



I don't use it. For me there is no reason. If you are on HRT and want to get your lady Prego, then you might want to take it.... Or if you want bigger nuts. Otherwise, it's pointless to take hcg during a cycle or when on hrt.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 8, 2012)

aidenkail said:


> i agree its not my favorite, i like to use synthroid in either 50mcg or 75mcg  i personal prefer 50mcg  but either way



I'm currently take 2 grains a day. One grain equals approx 9 mcg of t3 and 25 mcg of t4.


----------



## Sloh (May 8, 2012)

Aaron,

At what age did you start blasting/cruising as opposed to coming completely off between cycles?


----------



## msumuscle (May 9, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> I don't use it. For me there is no reason. If you are on HRT and want to get your lady Prego, then you might want to take it.... Or if you want bigger nuts. Otherwise, it's pointless to take hcg during a cycle or when on hrt.



I remember seeing something about you having a child soon?  What was your protocol with HCG to be able to conceive?  Do you think that somebody on TRT that wants to have children a few years down the road should use HCG year round or just when they plan to have children?


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 11, 2012)

Sloh said:


> Aaron,
> 
> At what age did you start blasting/cruising as opposed to coming completely off between cycles?



Around 28 years old.


----------



## RockShawn (May 11, 2012)

Hey Aaron, good to see all your advise on this thread. I'll be competing in my first ever show in June in the MP division. Can you give me any posing advice? I know there aren't routines, but I also know there is a technique to it and a way to capture the light etc.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 11, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> I remember seeing something about you having a child soon?  What was your protocol with HCG to be able to conceive?  Do you think that somebody on TRT that wants to have children a few years down the road should use HCG year round or just when they plan to have children?



Darielle and I didn't plan the pregnancy. I wasn't on hcg or anything. 

When on HRT you definitely don't need to be on hcg indefinitely if you want kids eventually. There are protocols that work. I suggest you contact Dave Palumbo when you are ready.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 11, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Hey Aaron, good to see all your advise on this thread. I'll be competing in my first ever show in June in the MP division. Can you give me any posing advice? I know there aren't routines, but I also know there is a technique to it and a way to capture the light etc.



I gotta tell ya, brotha... Posing wasn't easy for me. I don't have that sexy thing down at all. Some people have that natural stage "swagger". I didn't. I felt very awkward on stage.

I suggest you get a coach who can help you with your posing.


----------



## RockShawn (May 11, 2012)

Haha. I'm in the same boat, no swagger. Ok I'll get with my coach. He's a bb'er, just thought I'd ask a mo guy. 
Thanks


----------



## aidenkail (May 16, 2012)

aaron, if you had to pick a favorite would you chose cypionate or enanthate and why?


----------



## Calves of Steel (May 16, 2012)

Any secrets to growing rear delts? I can get a good pump in em with 20 rep sets keeping my lats flexed but they don't seem to be growing very fast. Should I do excessive volume or hit em more often? My back, traps, and the rest of my delts are pretty far ahead of em. Also, when is the best time to take HGH for muscle growth/proliferation? Thanks man.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 16, 2012)

aidenkail said:


> aaron, if you had to pick a favorite would you chose cypionate or enanthate and why?



Cyp. It's a short acting ester... So you get more of the hormone. That's really not much of a reason. 

They really are very very similar.


----------



## aidenkail (May 17, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> Cyp. It's a short acting ester... So you get more of the hormone. That's really not much of a reason.
> 
> They really are very very similar.




thats very interesting...is there any science to back that up? thats the first time ive heard this.


----------



## aidenkail (May 17, 2012)

Enanthate is manufactured widely throughout the world, while cypionate is less common outside the USA. Hence, cypionate tends to be more common in the States.
Enanthate is suspended in sesame oil; cypionate is suspended in cottonseed oil.
Enanthate has a 7-carbon ester chain while cypionate has an 8-carbon ester chain. The more carbons the ester group has, the more soluble in oil and the less soluble in water it becomes. As a result, cypionate has a slightly slower release and longer active life.
Due to being one atom lighter, enanthate has more testosterone per mg. The difference is insignificant though, perhaps a few milligrams amount of steroid more.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 18, 2012)

aidenkail said:


> Enanthate is manufactured widely throughout the world, while cypionate is less common outside the USA. Hence, cypionate tends to be more common in the States.
> Enanthate is suspended in sesame oil; cypionate is suspended in cottonseed oil.
> Enanthate has a 7-carbon ester chain while cypionate has an 8-carbon ester chain. The more carbons the ester group has, the more soluble in oil and the less soluble in water it becomes. As a result, cypionate has a slightly slower release and longer active life.
> Due to being one atom lighter, enanthate has more testosterone per mg. The difference is insignificant though, perhaps a few milligrams amount of steroid more.



Well, looks like I was totally backwards. I'd say Enan then... But I will stick what I originally said, they are very similar.


----------



## aidenkail (May 18, 2012)

aaron, if i were to use primo for spot growth in my delts, would i need to hit front,mid, rear   or just pick one?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 18, 2012)

aidenkail said:


> aaron, if i were to use primo for spot growth in my delts, would i need to hit front,mid, rear   or just pick one?



Doesn't work like that bro.. sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## RockShawn (May 18, 2012)

aidenkail said:


> aaron, if i were to use primo for spot growth in my delts, would i need to hit front,mid, rear   or just pick one?



Use synthol  JK


----------



## aidenkail (May 18, 2012)

id rather have a weak body part then use that shit


----------



## btex34n88 (May 18, 2012)

Whats the best cycle you've ever ran? How many days a week do you lift?


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 24, 2012)

aidenkail said:


> aaron, if i were to use primo for spot growth in my delts, would i need to hit front,mid, rear   or just pick one?



You should pick the part of the delt that needs the most help, and shoot there.

IMO, it will only give you a temporary swelling though. I know one successful pro that has very good rear delts from ONLY injecting there. 3ccs in each 3-4x a week.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 24, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> Whats the best cycle you've ever ran? How many days a week do you lift?



I train around 5 days a week. Sometimes 6, sometimes 4, depending on my traveling schedule.

The best cycle I've run was simple:

Test and Tren... A gram or so of test and 100mg EOD of Tren ace. That's plenty of just about everyone in the offseason.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Jun 8, 2012)

Come on people! I'm getting married this weekend, and Prince and Gena will be here! What in particular, who's the most trustworthy??!


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats brother!!  You guys going on a honeymoon?


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Jun 8, 2012)

Behind every good man is a good woman!!! I must say very jealous of you Aaron (in a good way).


----------



## Curt James (Jun 9, 2012)

Congratulations to the happy couple!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Jun 18, 2012)

That's for all the nice wishes! I got really lucky and found a truly special lady and partner.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jun 18, 2012)

great seeing you this weekend !! It's a good thing i gave Matheo my IML shirts so that he could wear them for the interviews. lol !! See you guys next weekend


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Jul 10, 2012)

Alright people. I need some more action over here. Whatcha got?


----------



## billmeek (Jul 11, 2012)

Aaron - first off, great job covering the Chicago show last weekend. I made it up for prejudging but not the night show so I was glued to the comp and you and the RX crew really delivered.  I was going to introduce myself but you looked pretty busy.  Two questions:

1.  New prohormones/designer steroids are still popping up on the retail market, even though the most popular ones from a few years back still remain.  Who is developing these new compounds?  Are there prohormone manufacturers that have chemists trying to synthesize new derivatives?  As a chemistry PhD student/amateur bodybuilder this is something I've always wondered (and wouldn't mind being more familiar with).

2.  Does Envizion have a minimum age for patients?

And a huge congratulations on the marriage and mini-Singerman on the way!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Jul 31, 2012)

billmeek said:


> Aaron - first off, great job covering the Chicago show last weekend. I made it up for prejudging but not the night show so I was glued to the comp and you and the RX crew really delivered.  I was going to introduce myself but you looked pretty busy.  Two questions:
> 
> 1.  New prohormones/designer steroids are still popping up on the retail market, even though the most popular ones from a few years back still remain.  Who is developing these new compounds?  Are there prohormone manufacturers that have chemists trying to synthesize new derivatives?  As a chemistry PhD student/amateur bodybuilder this is something I've always wondered (and wouldn't mind being more familiar with).
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the compliments and congrats in this post!!!

#1- actually, most of these compounds are OLD! Sometimes very old. Patrick Arnold actually found THG (the clear) in an old German organic chem text book. Many are compounds that pharmaceutical companies tested, and decided there was no medical use for. 

#2- 21. Unless there is a medical need that would dictate a younger patient need HRT.


----------



## big recon (Aug 31, 2012)

Aaron I enjoy your radio shows, on here and RX muscle. I just came off for three months and my test was 373. I am looking at possibly TRT and was wondering what your test levels parameters should be while on TRT and cruising, thanks.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Aug 31, 2012)

*Q &amp;amp;amp; A with Aaron Singerman National IronMagLabs Spokesman*



big recon said:


> Aaron I enjoy your radio shows, on here and RX muscle. I just came off for three months and my test was 373. I am looking at possibly TRT and was wondering what your test levels parameters should be while on TRT and cruising, thanks.



The levels should be around 1000. For most people that's around 200mg/week.

Thanks for listening to my shows!


----------



## The Bicep (Sep 11, 2012)

Aaron, does Dave Palumbo wear mascara and/or eyeliner?


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Nov 6, 2012)

*Q &amp; A with Aaron Singerman National IronMagLabs Spokesman*



The Bicep said:


> Aaron, does Dave Palumbo wear mascara and/or eyeliner?



He has before for guest postings many years ago, but not since then. (As far as I know)


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Nov 6, 2012)

Come on guys! I have a lot of answers, but I need some questions!


----------



## The Bicep (Nov 8, 2012)

Aaron, What is the craziest 'gay for pay' story you have heard of?


----------



## vbn9 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Aaron,
Happy New Year!

Quick question which I would really appreciate if you could answer:

Have been using a lab-made blend for 3 weeks which contains (values per ml):

Test Enanthate: 150mg
Test Propionate: 75mg
Tren Acetate: 75mg
Decanoate (Deca?): 100mg

Arimidex @ 1mg EOD

Q. Have been using the above @ 3ml a week (1ml EOD) and after 3 weeks of use I have noticed a big drop in Libido, its is almost non-existent. Do you know why this might have happened and what can be done to restore my libido as that is my main concern. I have stopped using the blend and have switched to Test Enanthate @ 600mg weekly as I have the impression that the Deca has done the damage and the Deca/Tren combo is a libido killer.


Thank You


----------



## akallday (Mar 11, 2013)

Great info!!


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 19, 2013)

Aaron,
Last night I ate five suboxone strips and did ass to mouth with a barely legal obese dark skinned creole, does iml make a good antibacterial toothpaste?


----------

